# .454 casull scope mount?



## cmcasull (Feb 24, 2008)

Just wondering what other people that have scopes on their .454's use for scope mounts? I know that taurus makes a clamp on style mount but after talking to a guy at the local shop I am wondering if a clamp on mount can handle the recoil of a .454. 

Anyone have the taurus mount and have any feedback? One would assume that the manufacturer of a .454 would make a mount that could handle the recoil, but you never know.

Also, what kind of rings will work with the taurus mount? I don't want any aluminum on the rings or the base. Thanks!


----------



## Tex Denson (Mar 15, 2008)

*Raging Bull 6.5" Blue 454 Casull*

Mounted a Aimpoint red dot sight on factory supplied rail. Sight flew off on round number 30. Rail remained solidly mounted although the small pieces of flat bar used for the nuts did bend some what. Hornady 300 grain XTP 32 grains WWW 296.


----------

